# Another Toon question-PFD's



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was looking at some posts on the UFT site and one of them mentioned PFD's. It got me to thinking, what are the exact regulations regarding life jackets and other PFD's while using a float tube, pontoon, canoe, or other small boat? Do they have to be worn all the time, or just when moving? Could I just strap it to my pontoon within reach and still be legal? What is the penalty for NOT using one? Is there an age restriction on who does/doesn't need to wear one? What qualifies as a PFD? (Do the back and head rests from a float tube or belly boat count?)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On your float tube or pontoon, you must have a pfd within reach at all times. This means either wearing it, or within reach. The backrest in your tube does not count. Children under 16 (I think its 16) must have a pfd on at all times when aboard any craft. Penalty is a ticket - used to be $80, but I don't know what it is now. More than the money though, penalty could be dead. And that would suck.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You can buy a rapid inflatable vest for the price of one ticket. They are as close to not wearing one as you can get.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for the responses guys. I have a life jacket, its actually a pretty nice one that has neoprene on the outside. It would be really comfortable if I weren't too fat for it now. Guess I need to lose the spare tire so it will fit again. I have seen those nifty inflatable ones. I guess I should either pick one up or lose the weight!


----------

